# Print with Glow in the dark pigment



## maccaronia (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi To All,

I am newbee and amateur within tshirt printing issues. I am planning to open a small workshop with my wife to get more hobby and also small pocket money too..

I have a question for printing with glow in the dark pigment..I purchased just pigment for my other decorative business but I read it can be printed on textile too (tshirts-shirts-sweatshirts-hat etc) I currently moved to southern side of Turkey...

Can you inform me for the best resulted and most economic TIPS on that?
What would be the best way to transfer pigments onto textile ? 
What type of carrier/laquer used for best results (designing-washing-printing etc)

Thanks in advance to all who gimme hand about that..

Br
John


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If your pigment is in powder form, then you would want to mix it with a white plastisol base and screen print it.


----------



## maccaronia (Apr 2, 2016)

JeridHill said:


> If your pigment is in powder form, then you would want to mix it with a white plastisol base and screen print it.


Hi JeridHill,

Thanks for quick reply indeed..Yes we have 55-60 microns of powder glowing pigment in our hand..What type / brand of white plastisol and what ratios should be fine for best glowing than printing it at silkscreen?.any best mesh size we can buy silk that you can advise..
Thanks 
John


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, it's been a while since I used it and now that I think about it, I may have given you wrong information. You want it to reflect off the white. For best effects, you would want to print the white layer first, then take a clear plastisol base and mix the powder in and print that on top of the white.

If you mix it in the white, then you would have to use quite a bit more and since it's mixed, it won't glow as well.

For the the mesh, as long as the image isn't really high in detail or halftoned, you could use a 55 mesh to get a good layer of the glow in the dark ink, other than that, a 110 should work. No brand suggestion really, I'd just get something to experiment with, most will be about the same.


----------



## maccaronia (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes I actually think of printing big letter names -skull-silhouettes etc. One thing makes me wonder what you wrote as mixing with white should weaken the glow effect.....On the other hand is there any plastisol which made of completely transparent like water ? I mean fisrt layer should be white and second one just with powder mixed transparent layer...is there seem any problem you see according to your experiences?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If you mix the powder into white, you are covering the powder. You will want it to sit on top so it can reflect off the white background. There are clear inks, that's what I was talking about when I said a clear base. The base is ink with no pigments. It won't be clear when you get it, but it will be a very watered down milk look. But when you print it, it will go on clear.


----------



## maccaronia (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh I got that..
Thanks a lot and I will reply asap when ı had chance to fix that my friend..
BR.
John


----------



## maccaronia (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh I got that..
Thanks a lot and I will reply asap when ı had chance to fix that my friend..
BR.
John


----------

